# Gravel Pit, Weybridge, Surrey



## LittleOz (Jul 28, 2013)

Having a couple hours free this afternoon I fancied a little stroll in the countryside. Something local was called for, so I headed over to Weybridge for a peek at the gravel pit Lozzz posted the other week. A lovely stroll alongside a fishing lake, over a railway (a proper old pedestrian crossing with a wooden gate and steps either side of the embankment) and I was rewarded with the sight of this nice tranquil clearing in the woods. Well, tranquil except for the occasional train and someone hooning around whatever track they have now at Brooklands in something loud (and presumably quite quick).
































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## possessed (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, I like the look of all the machinery, nice gantries as well


----------



## shane.c (Aug 5, 2013)

Interesting pics,


----------

